# Thibaut Courtois



## Mille e una notte (30 Aprile 2014)

Dopo stasera conferma di essere un talento vero. Ed è del '92 !
Stasera ha sfoggiato una sfilata di parate...senza contare le numerose uscite sempre precise e sicure.

Mi viene da piangere se penso che anche in questo ruolo ci siamo allontanati anni luce dai top mondiali : se ci va bene via amelia e dentro agazzi


----------



## Alex (30 Aprile 2014)

senza dubbio uno dei migliori in circolazione


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Il Belgio, che salvo piccoli picchi è sempre stata una Nazionale di livello basso, ultimamente sta sfornando un talento dietro l'altro. Ma da dove li prendono?

In porta hanno anche Mignolet del Liverpool, anche lui davvero molto bravo (ed è un '88)


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Grandissimo portiere e grandissimo affare del Chelsea.


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2014)

Fortissimo.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Grandissimo portiere e grandissimo affare del Chelsea.



Per me lo vendono quest'estate per una trentina di sacchi, o scaricano Cech definitivamente ma non ne sono così convinto.

Ho come la sensazione che il Real voglia cambiare portieri


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per me lo vendono quest'estate per una trentina di sacchi, o scaricano Cech definitivamente ma non ne sono così convinto.
> 
> Ho come la sensazione che il Real voglia cambiare portieri


Ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2015, ergo non lo possono cedere ad una cifra importante. Infatti vogliono rinnovargli il contratto e riportarlo a Londra (Mou preme in tal senso), ma il ragazzo rinnoverà solo in caso di permanenza, ancora in prestito, a Madrid, altrimenti andrà in scadenza.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2015, ergo non lo possono cedere ad una cifra importante. Infatti vogliono rinnovargli il contratto e riportarlo a Londra (Mou preme in tal senso), ma il ragazzo rinnoverà solo in caso di permanenza, ancora in prestito, a Madrid, altrimenti andrà in scadenza.



A Madrid ci sono diverse squadre


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A Madrid ci sono diverse squadre



Vuole rimanere all'Atletico, altrimenti si farà volentieri un anno di panca a Londra e poi sceglierà senza patemi la sua nuova squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Belgio, che salvo piccoli picchi è sempre stata una Nazionale di livello basso, ultimamente sta sfornando un talento dietro l'altro. Ma da dove li prendono?
> 
> In porta hanno anche Mignolet del Liverpool, anche lui davvero molto bravo (ed è un '88)



Mignolet è un portiere discreto, che ha la pirlata facile. Courtois è tre spanne sopra. Altro mondo.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Aprile 2014)

Illegale


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vuole rimanere all'Atletico, altrimenti si farà volentieri un anno di panca a Londra e poi sceglierà senza patemi la sua nuova squadra.



Nono, ha detto chiaramente che lui a Londra non ci torna per fare il secondo, vuole la certezza di essere titolare perchè la gavetta l'ha già fatta.
Se chiama il Real non è mica scemo da non accettare  Comunque qualcosa si muoverà quest'estate, se il Real prende Suarez o un altro attaccante potrebbe liberare Benzema che magari andrebbe al Chelsea in cambio di Courtois e soldi.

L'Atletico poi non ha tutti sti soldi da spendere, se vogliono tenerselo devono sacrificare qualcuno..Diego Costa?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nono, ha detto chiaramente che lui a Londra non ci torna per fare il secondo, vuole la certezza di essere titolare perchè la gavetta l'ha già fatta.
> Se chiama il Real non è mica scemo da non accettare  Comunque qualcosa si muoverà quest'estate, se il Real prende Suarez o un altro attaccante potrebbe liberare Benzema che magari andrebbe al Chelsea in cambio di Courtois e soldi.
> 
> L'Atletico poi non ha tutti sti soldi da spendere, se vogliono tenerselo devono sacrificare qualcuno..Diego Costa?



Beh ovvio, ma credo che alla fine trovino un compromesso, ovvero rinnova col Chelsea, rimanendo un altro anno all'Atletico, andando poi a fare il titolare ai Blues nella stagione 2015-16.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2014)

Questo per talento è superiore a Preud'homme.


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2014)

È veramente forte.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio, ma credo che alla fine trovino un compromesso, ovvero rinnova col Chelsea, rimanendo un altro anno all'Atletico, andando poi a fare il titolare ai Blues nella stagione 2015-16.



Non vedo perchè non possa andare già il prossimo anno al Chelsea, per me può e deve esserne già il titolare. A mio avviso Cech al Chelsea ha chiuso.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè non possa andare già il prossimo anno al Chelsea, per me può e deve esserne già il titolare. A mio avviso Cech al Chelsea ha chiuso.



Perché Cech ha un contratto ultra milionario, non è in scadenza e soprattutto non è un vecchio bollito, per cui o il Chelsea lo regala a qualcuno o se lo tiene un altro paio di anni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Il Chelsea lo deve riprendere per il prossimo anno e farlo giocare titolare e mettere come secondo Cech.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè non possa andare già il prossimo anno al Chelsea, per me può e deve esserne già il titolare. A mio avviso Cech al Chelsea ha chiuso.



Dicono che abbia discusso con Mourinho.
Comunque fidati Cech al Chelsea starà ancora per molto, anche perchè quest'anno anche lui ha fatto una bella annata.

Courtois cmq è veramente forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2014)

Cech è l'ombra di se stesso da 3 stagioni almeno


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cech è l'ombra di se stesso da 3 stagioni almeno



Esatto, è quello che intendevo dire sopra. Cech non è che sia vecchio, è che dopo quel guaio alla testa non è mai più stato quello che era prima, non che sia scarso sia chiaro, ma per me il cambio della guardia ci sta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, è quello che intendevo dire sopra. Cech non è che sia vecchio, è che dopo quel guaio alla testa non è mai più stato quello che era prima, non che sia scarso sia chiaro, ma per me il cambio della guardia ci sta.


Infatti, come Dida, anche lui dopo una botta alla testa (certo quella di Cech è stata bruttissima, avrebbe rischiato vita e carriera) sono calati molto.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Cech si è spaccato la testa 8 anni fa non l'altro ieri, da allora ha vinto un campionato, una Champions, un'Europa League e diverse coppe inglesi da assoluto protagonista, con il percorso di Dida non c'entra nulla perché a differenza del brasiliano non ha assolutamente risentito dell'infortunio e non è diventato una tassa.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

Senza contare poi che Cech è nettamente più completo di Dida. Il quale aveva tanta reattività ma sul resto, anche negli anni d'oro, peccava enormemente. Cech se è in giornata non lo buchi nemmeno con le cannonate, e quest'anno ha fatto una grande annata, così come lo scorso anno.

Poi non ho dubbi, Courtois diventerà molto più forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cech si è spaccato la testa 8 anni fa non l'altro ieri, da allora ha vinto un campionato, una Champions, un'Europa League e diverse coppe inglesi da assoluto protagonista, con il percorso di Dida non c'entra nulla perché a differenza del brasiliano non ha assolutamente risentito dell'infortunio e non è diventato una tassa.



Non è una tassa ma non è certo un fenomeno, portiere normalissimo.

Courtois è 3-4 spanne sopra


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2014)

Portiere dell'anno in Premier Cech,comunque.
Mica stiamo parlando di Agazzi


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non è una tassa ma non è certo un fenomeno, portiere normalissimo.
> 
> Courtois è 3-4 spanne sopra



Infatti non è mai stato un fenomeno però è un buon portiere che ha fatto il suo in carriera, non ha mai avuto grandi picchi ma ha sempre avuto continuità.


----------

